# I officially hate guppy females



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

I am so tired of replacing these things. I know it isn't there fault, but dang. I don't know why the first three died, but now they are being fin nipped by my serpae tetra school. No more guppies for this guy! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Or you just don't keep guppies with tetras and have a guppy-only tank.


----------



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

Wife says no to more than my 55 g

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

Happy wife, happy life 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

learn about species before mixing them..serpae tetras are one of the meanest of all of the tetras..try keeping them in a separate tank.


----------



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

Yep...but it is only the guppies that are bothered and they had issue before I added these. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Serpaes are not always mean, it just depends on the personality of the fish itself. I once had a group of 5 short fin and 1 long fin in my 29 gallon. In that tank was a blue gourami so they could have hipped her if they were mean but they never did. A disease came in and wiped out most of my schooling fish to 3 or 2, my harlequin rasboras were wiped out completely. All my schooling fish were in schools of 6. When I tried to add some more serpae tetras they were aggressive and died in qt along with every other fish I bought from petco. 
Moral of the story = Never buy fish from petco and serpae tetras are not ALWAYS mean, it just depends on the fish itself.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

More times than not, it depends on the finnage and or coloring of the other fish.....

Serpaes can also be nippy if kept in small numbers.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

WildForFish said:


> More times than not, it depends on the finnage and or coloring of the other fish.....
> 
> Serpaes can also be nippy if kept in small numbers.


The finnage is true and so is the coloring, there's a reason why people don't keep male guppies with male bettas.
Odd, I only had 3 left but they kept to them selves. I traded them to my LFS a while ago with all the other fish that had their schools wiped out by the mysterious disease, also some mystery snails.


----------



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

WildForFish said:


> More times than not, it depends on the finnage and or coloring of the other fish.....
> 
> Serpaes can also be nippy if kept in small numbers.


I have a minimum of 6 of each schooling type. 

My dwarf gourami loves to flash through the ST school and jump at each and then go hide in the drift wood...lol

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------

